# FW Weekender Exclusive Minis



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty cool:



















Alpha Legion & Iron Warriors?

(Apologies if this has been posted elsewhere.)


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think they're pretty cool. I like the helmet on he Alpha Legionarre.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love the IW, not sure about the helmet on the AL. Love his axe though.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really like the Alpha Legionnaire, but I wonder what he's holding in the hand he's pointing with (his right).


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Love the AL model except for the face mask. I get they were going for masquerade ball/V for Vendetta/anonymous thing but on the model I don't think it works too well..


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Event only models? I want them but that sounds like effort if so.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The IW looks amazing


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I love helmet on AL. With little conversion it could reassemble lion helmet. Pretty great for my Honour Guard.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

The Iron Warrior model looks damn tasty, not so struck with the AL. That mask looks decidedly out of place.


----------



## Noble Korhedron (Jan 24, 2007)

AL's helmet sucks, but overall they're both good.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Via a commenter on BoLS (ectoman):



> Just wishing to point out that despite the paint job, that AL model was show under the Horus Heresy Illuminations as Sons of Horus












Might just be painted in AL colors.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I realy like the IW one.. 

I hope they appear on the ebay soon...


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn that Lion helmet is just sick!!! Is there any story behind this minis or just one offs?
Also maybe he is holding an archeotech pistols?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whelp, found my Praetor.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Whelp, found my Praetor.


Which one? 

Also, what Legion do you play?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Alpha Legion. Been needing a Praetor for a while. Will probably swap the axe for a dual pronged Spear/Mancatcher from the Scourgerunner kit though, and count it as a Paragon Blade with Power Dagger, because 145pts for 7 WS6 S5 AP2 attacks on the charge is kinda fun. 










Just waiting for Tempest to drop before I decide whether to play Word Bearers, or Ultras. Or failing that, go back to Night Lords (lightning's hard to paint, yo!) or Sons of Horus. Will probably pick up the second one and use it for a Consul of some sort. Usually end up getting 3-4 of the event only models anyway - expecting to find a few more of the AL ones.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

That does sound awesome.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

No one in my area plays 30k T_T


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Stormxlr said:


> No one in my area plays 30k T_T


Of the of millions of people living around me, I'm sure some play 30k. I have yet to see it happen, either.


----------

